# Banging sound



## MissT22 (Jul 1, 2021)

I have a banging/knocking noise seems like it comes from the passenger rear end. 
It sounds like its on rotation.
It gets quicker as I accelerate but kinda goes away when i dip the clutch. It happens in all gears, and doesn't matter what the road surface is like.
Changed all the brakes/calliper.
Funny thing it goes away for a while after being jacked up but is coming back quicker every time now.
Any body had the same issue and perhaps kniw what this is 
Thanks


----------

